# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Lorraine Chase

## chec2k

I think she is beautiful!

----------


## Treacle

She looks lovely.

----------


## Charmed

Yeah...She's is quite nice looking,for her age

----------


## crazygirl

she was in worzel gummage wasnt she? didnt she play aunt sally?

----------


## phils little sister

id say she lovely looking when she was younger

----------


## crazygirl

she played dolly clothes peg

----------


## crazygirl

> id say she lovely looking when she was younger


 here's one

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

she is pretty and dosn't look her age

----------

